# Amazing what gets to be news and what doesn't



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A Muslim kid creates a bomb timer out of an old clock, cops respond and Muslim family gets invited to White House as a part of America's apology for picking on the poor boy.
But when three drunk Muslims spend the night kicking a Christian man to death and Cops find his body laying next to his bloodied bible, it isn't anything but local news. http://www.pressherald.com/2015/08/...nd-apartment-had-been-beaten-kicked-to-death/

The Pope's call against Global Warming is heard on every station, every hour, for days.
But the release ,today,from Gitmo of Osama Ben Laden's wealthy body guard and terrorist trainer, martial arts expert, goes unmentioned. http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34332358

We hear about the Pope's call to do more for the poor. But we don't hear about the 240 poor people murdered and 560 injured by ISIS this week.

Radical Islam is waging war against the US and Christians around the world, while we wring our hands over Global Warming and invite thousands of under-educated, under-skilled Syrian Muslims to come live with us.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If the national media decides that it needs to keep the ugly masses of Americans from acting on their innate bigotry against outsiders, then they do not provide any negative facts that might be misused. Well- fine but they darn well could apply the same standards to all and not publish rumors and innuendos because they fall on the correct side of the PC divide. They could at least not publish them as if these allegations were facts and they could spend equal time on the allegations of the otherside. They could take all to task for all irresponsible accusations instead of chosing to shoot down the ones that don't fit what they are selling.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

haypoint said:


> A Muslim kid creates a bomb timer out of an old clock, cops respond and Muslim family gets invited to White House as a part of America's apology for picking on the poor boy.
> But when three drunk Muslims spend the night kicking a Christian man to death and Cops find his body laying next to his bloodied bible, it isn't anything but local news. http://www.pressherald.com/2015/08/...nd-apartment-had-been-beaten-kicked-to-death/
> 
> The Pope's call against Global Warming is heard on every station, every hour, for days.
> ...


I gave up TV quite some time ago and find that I get far better information when I read my news from a broad range of sources.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

News is overrated


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Climate change is much more important than select people's religious differences. Climate change is a global situation that impacts all living things and it isn't getting nearly enough media attention. There should be a great deal more news about climate change's impacts being reported than what is presently being reported. Everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Fennick said:


> Climate change is much more important than select people's religious differences. Climate change is a global situation that impacts all living things and it isn't getting nearly enough media attention. There should be a great deal more news about climate change's impacts being reported than what is presently being reported. Everything else is irrelevant.


Yea..... it is a secret....


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> Yea..... it is a secret....


Yea they are still making it up ,stay tuned Al is going to break wind .:run:


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

kasilofhome said:


> Yea..... it is a secret....


Preach it sister!

This is a personal rant thread about the media. 

Speak up. What is your rant of the day? :duel:


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Only a person that hates Muslims are the only people that are interested in what they do. It is common practice in their country and will be here too when they all get over here.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

A few things which helped kill the process of Americans getting the news they need:

1. At one time, most larger towns and cities had competing newspapers and competing views of the news. The well-informed tended to read more than one paper, just as we source multiple news streams on the web. The difference is that as a percentage of the population, I believe we had more people reading the news back then, than we have people searching multiple sources, today.

2. TV news went off the tracks in the 1960's, and started including editorial content as "real" news. the practice has expanded and continued until this day. Couple that with the fact that tv people tend to vote about 90% Democrat, and you receive a skewed, editorialized version of the news, that is picked and produced to fulfill a political agenda.

3. The 24-hour news cycle, heralded by the advent of CNN has led to an over-importance of the obscure, reported by a shrinking number of reporters. Much of what we are being told is news today, is nothing more than a talking head parroting something he heard some info-babe say on another network or something the reporter read in the NYT and decided to re-write. It doesn't matter if it is true, but it matters if it can be produced cheaply and grab eyeballs.

All-in-all, it's a perfect storm.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The only mention of the sentencing of the Canadian train terrorists I heard was on NPR.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I get my news from many sources and read between the lines as much as possible but I get amused when I recite something from one and someone tells me it's fake or its a lie. I just read that people actually spent a lot of money in courts over the rights of the "happy birthday" song which was freed for the people to use FYI, but had no idea about the sentencing of the train terrorists.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The first and second posts on this thread are excellent.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Fennick said:


> Climate change is much more important than select people's religious differences. Climate change is a global situation that impacts all living things and it isn't getting nearly enough media attention. There should be a great deal more news about climate change's impacts being reported than what is presently being reported. Everything else is irrelevant.


Of course. But my view of what should be reported about it is 180 degrees from yours!
I fail to see as our Idiotincharge said, that CC is our #1 problem.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am thankful that we have many news sources. State run news put out by the White House would be a million times worse than having the freedom of choice to read what we want to.

Makes one wonder what qualifications are to get a invite to the White House?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gapeach said:


> I am thankful that we have many news sources. State run news put out by the White House would be a million times worse than having the freedom of choice to read what we want to.
> 
> Makes one wonder what qualifications are to get a invite to the White House?


Born brown and build a clock.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel News in the US is only a half step better than the state run propaganda stations in communists countries......


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess some will be checking their thermostat to prove the earth has warmed up a degree in the past century, while an Iranian nuclear bomb streaks through the clouds above. 
Some will give up driving to work to save the planet, while millions of Chinese pedal their bikes to a factory that spews toxins 20,000 feet in the air.

Obama calls for the wealthy to give up their wealth to help the poor, but his brother lives in a hut. Even the Pope is more interested in speaking out against global warming, than speaking out against gay marriage and abortion or the raping and beheading of Christian children. Interesting priorities.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone who enjoys their farming life and the chance to live in the rural parts of this country should think twice, maybe three times, before embracing the message of the Pope (or anyone else) concerning the climate agenda. It's not about the climate. It's not about the environment..that's simply how they get the masses on board. They do not want us utilizing the resources and the land . The success of this agenda will mean the death of traditional farms and homesteads.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

oneraddad said:


> News is overrated


"News" is manipulated, and we get the information the "government" wants us to get.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It is still better than what people get in Venezuela and Cuba.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Fennick said:


> Climate change is much more important than select people's religious differences. Climate change is a global situation that impacts all living things and it isn't getting nearly enough media attention. There should be a great deal more news about climate change's impacts being reported than what is presently being reported. Everything else is irrelevant.


Agree 100%. No comparison. Whats more important ? The continual infighting of self important humans regarding their made-up-in- their-own- image gods, or the health and welfare of the entire planet which includes not just us but all the flora and fauna that we share the planet with ( and the very planet itself )?

I think the fact that climate change gets more media attention ( assuming that is true ) is a healthy shift in consciousness away from our self obsession and towards a broader view of our reality. I've always felt that the human's greatest role is as caretaker to the planet and it's inhabitants. It's not all about us. We are only a part of a much greater whole.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

1. Has the earth ever been this warm before? Yes, many times
2. Does the total of manmade pollution over the past 500 years exceed the pollution emitted by the single eruption of Mt. St. Helen? No
3. Since this whole thing is based on the premise that pollution creates a greenhouse effect and warms the planet, can you explain why in years with lots of volcanic activity, increases in atmospheric pollution, we have the coldest summers? Global warming models are flawed.
4. Since the earth has gone through warming and cooling cycles without man, why are these natural cycles suddenly man-made? Political nonsense
5. List the ways we can stop China and India from polluting on a grand scale. There are none


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Tricky Grama said:


> Of course. But my view of what should be reported about it is 180 degrees from yours!
> I fail to see as our Idiotincharge said, that CC is our #1 problem.


 
It is Pope Francis and only Pope Francis who has been saying that climate change is the #1 problem that the world is facing now. He has been saying it for months. I happen to agree with him for all the reasons he has given plus many reasons he hasn't mentioned.

I've noticed that you are a habitual namecaller who resorts to calling people immature, ridiculous names at the drop of a hat, things that one would only reasonably expect to come out of the mouth of a 9 year old child, not an adult. I think it's sad and takes so much away from your credibility that you are calling someone like Pope Francis the Idiotincharge, but I guess you are not Catholic and feel you have no need to show a modicum of respect for him. I sure hope you are not Catholic.

There are billions of Catholics and non-Catholics and non-Christians who do respect, admire and love the Pope. I think the majority of adults of any religious persuasion are grown up and intelligent enough that they would not stoop so low as to resort to immature name calling of somebody who is so loved and respected by so many people world wide, regardless of personal opinion. 

Just because you have freedom of speech and the right to choose to be offensive in speech doesn't mean that you are required to be that way. People who choose to always be offensive become an offense.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Fennick said:


> It isPope Francis and only Pope Francis who has been saying that climate change is the #1 problem that the world is facing now. He has been saying it for months. I happen to agree with him for all the reasons he has given plus many reasons he hasn't mentioned.
> 
> I've noticed that you are a habitual namecaller who resorts to calling people immature, ridiculous names at the drop of a hat, things that one would only reasonably expect to come out of the mouth of a 9 year old child, not an adult. I think it's sad and takes so much away from your credibility that you are calling someone like Pope Francis the Idiotincharge, but I guess you are not Catholic and feel you have no need to show a modicum of respect for him. I sure hope you are not Catholic.
> 
> ...


"Idiotincharge" is Obama. I agree with your post tho.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

haypoint said:


> 1. Has the earth ever been this warm before? Yes, many times
> 2. Does the total of manmade pollution over the past 500 years exceed the pollution emitted by the single eruption of Mt. St. Helen? No
> 3. Since this whole thing is based on the premise that pollution creates a greenhouse effect and warms the planet, can you explain why in years with lots of volcanic activity, increases in atmospheric pollution, we have the coldest summers? Global warming models are flawed.
> 4. Since the earth has gone through warming and cooling cycles without man, why are these natural cycles suddenly man-made? Political nonsense
> 5. List the ways we can stop China and India from polluting on a grand scale. There are none


Haypoint, you obviously have not been paying enough attention to international news about what is happening in locations all over the world. Clearly you're only focusing on news that you get about your own narrow little corner of the world and relying on outdated and irrelevant information about the past. 

I think that's so ironic (and hilarious) considering the nature of this topic and you complaining about not getting enough up-to-date news. 

If you pay attention and go looking for news in other places besides your backyard you won't need to complain about the lack of news.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Fennick said:


> Haypoint, you obviously have not been paying enough attention to international news about what is happening in locations all over the world. Clearly you're only focusing on news that you get about your own narrow little corner of the world and relying on outdated and irrelevant information about the past.
> 
> I think that's so ironic (and hilarious) considering the nature of this topic and you complaining about not getting enough up-to-date news.
> 
> If you pay attention and go looking for news in other places besides your backyard you won't need to complain about the lack of news.


Marvelous technique of not discussing one point while demeaning the ones who do. No wonder everything ends up in a personal spit wad fight.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> "Idiotincharge" is Obama. I agree with your post tho.


I'm quite sure in this case she was referring to Pope Francis, since the Pope and what he has been saying is mostly what this topic is about. Maybe TG expects other people to be mind readers and know who she means when she uses silly names??? No mention was made anywhere in this topic about Obama or about Obama saying anything about climate change so to all intents and purposes it is Pope Francis she has insulted here as well as insulting all the people who hold Francis in high regard.

If she also refers to Obama as an idiotincharge then not only is it childish, it is also a misnomer because Obama is not in charge.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't worry about global warming. The UN has it covered, and will turn the world into Utopia within the next 15 years... and all our countries are on board with their plans. Their big summit takes place in NY from 25 - 27 September.

https://sustainabledevelopment.un.org/post2015/transformingourworld



> *Our vision*
> 
> 7. In these Goals and targets, we are setting out a supremely ambitious and transformational vision. We envisage a world free of poverty, hunger, disease and want, where all life can thrive. We envisage a world free of fear and violence. A world with universal literacy. A world with equitable and universal access to quality education at all levels, to health care and social protection, where physical, mental and social well-being are assured. A world where we reaffirm our commitments regarding the human right to safe drinking water and sanitation and where there is improved hygiene; and where food is sufficient, safe, affordable and nutritious. A world where human habitats are safe, resilient and sustainable and where there is universal access to affordable, reliable and sustainable energy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

where I want to said:


> Marvelous technique of not discussing one point while demeaning the ones who do. No wonder everything ends up in a personal spit wad fight.


Wait! What!?! You took me off ignore !!!! I'm shocked and amazed that you took me off ignore. What on God's little green acres made you change your mind?

However, I wasn't addressing you so maybe you should let the people I was addressing speak for themselves, hmmmm? 

I have no intention of discussing any of Haypoint's points since it would be a waste of my time. His points are out of date with relevance to real climate change and what's currently happening and what people should be preparing for. Him wanting to talk about out of date stuff is just his way of trying to manipulate the discussion so that he can continue to rant while ignoring the real problems that should be addressed.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Fennick said:


> I'm quite sure in this case she was referring to Pope Francis, since the Pope and what he has been saying is mostly what this topic is about. Maybe TG expects other people to be mind readers and know who she means when she uses silly names??? No mention was made anywhere in this topic about Obama or about Obama saying anything about climate change so to all intents and purposes it is Pope Francis she has inslulted here as well as insulting all the people who hold Francis in high regard.
> 
> If she also refers to Obama as an idiotincharge then not only is it childish, it is also a misnomer because Obama is not in charge.


She could have been calling Pope Francis "idiotincharge" but it's her pet name for Obama too. And Biden is LIEden. She just fat shames Hillary.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

WildernesFamily said:


> Don't worry about global warming. The UN has it covered, and will turn the world into Utopia within the next 15 years... and all our countries are on board with their plans. Their big summit takes place in NY from 25 - 27 September.
> 
> https://sustainabledevelopment.un.org/post2015/transformingourworld


Hah, and everyone gets a unicorn and 40 acres.

I have very little faith or respect for the prognostications of the UN.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

WildernesFamily said:


> Don't worry about global warming. The UN has it covered, and will turn the world into Utopia within the next 15 years... and all our countries are on board with their plans. Their big summit takes place in NY from 25 - 27 September.
> 
> https://sustainabledevelopment.un.org/post2015/transformingourworld


Yep, that's the mess of koolaid I've been talking about...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Fennick said:


> Haypoint, you obviously have not been paying enough attention to international news about what is happening in locations all over the world. Clearly you're only focusing on news that you get about your own narrow little corner of the world and relying on outdated and irrelevant information about the past.
> 
> I think that's so ironic (and hilarious) considering the nature of this topic and you complaining about not getting enough up-to-date news.
> 
> If you pay attention and go looking for news in other places besides your backyard you won't need to complain about the lack of news.


When you get finished laughing at me, could you focus on the five somewhat straight forward questions? Answers please.

If the European Union tells me they are burning up and the only solution is to handcuff the US economy, I might be suspicious.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

haypoint said:


> When you get finished laughing at me, *could you focus on the five somewhat straight forward questions? Answers please.*
> 
> If the European Union tells me they are burning up and the only solution is to handcuff the US economy, I might be suspicious.


No, I will not. Besides which, you already answered them to your own satisfaction as you listed them. 

See now, that is an example of what I mean about you not paying attention. If you were paying attention you would have read this and saved yourself from repeating your request for more answers to your own questions that you already answered:



Fennick said:


> .....< snip >.....
> 
> I have no intention of discussing any of Haypoint's points since it would be a waste of my time. His points are out of date with relevance to real climate change and what's currently happening and what people should be preparing for. Him wanting to talk about out of date stuff is just his way of trying to manipulate the discussion so that he can continue to rant while ignoring the real problems that should be addressed.


If and when you are ready to discuss the important up to date climate change impacts that are in fact already presently happening around the world right now I will be happy to discuss them and their domino effects with you. I suggest you familiarize yourself with them first so you'll know what you're talking about.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

During the Bush administration's war on terror, Dick Cheney stated that even if there was a 1% chance of a terror attack, the United States must do everything in it's power to stop it. Many applauded that, and without hesitation, they flung their constitutional liberties out the window and called themselves 'patriotic'. Yet why isn't same logic applied to climate change, which has the potential to kill many more people than any other threat?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Fennick said:


> No, I will not. Besides which, you already answered them to your own satisfaction as you listed them.
> 
> See now, that is an example of what I mean about you not paying attention. If you were paying attention you would have read this and saved yourself from repeating your request for more answers to your own questions that you already answered:
> 
> ...


I think you are confusing a forum -a place where ideas can be discussed and views exchanged- for a pulpit where the gospel is handed down by the priest to his congregation.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Fennick said:


> I'm quite sure in this case she was referring to Pope Francis, since the Pope and what he has been saying is mostly what this topic is about. Maybe TG expects other people to be mind readers and know who she means when she uses silly names??? No mention was made anywhere in this topic about Obama or about Obama saying anything about climate change so to all intents and purposes it is Pope Francis she has insulted here as well as insulting all the people who hold Francis in high regard.
> 
> If she also refers to Obama as an idiotincharge then not only is it childish, it is also a misnomer because Obama is not in charge.


Nope, idiotincharge is definitely Obama
Also known as Bigot in chief, thief in chief, [deleted], The Idiot King, and racist hate monger.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Nope, idiotincharge is definitely Obama
> Also known as Bigot in chief, thief in chief, [deleted], The Idiot King, and racist hate monger.


Miss a couple 

Dictator ,Muslim


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Miss a couple
> 
> Dictator ,Muslim


I'd guess we missed more than that
Public enemy #1
Public enema #1
Everybody knows Obama hates this country and is doing everything he can to destroy it.
Well, everybody but the stupidest Americans knows it


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I'd guess we missed more than that
> Public enemy #1
> Public enema #1
> Everybody knows Obama hates this country and is doing everything he can to destroy it.
> Well, everybody but the stupidest Americans knows it


You forgot- he's evil, he's the anti-christ, and he's trying to make the US into a third world cesspool for his own amusement. 

It would be kinda funny if people didn't really think it was true.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

So, twenty years ago, we had all the data to prove global warming. Several years in the same decade that were record warm. Then we had a few cooler than average years. So, global warming isn't panning out. Now the same crusaders have dropped their Global Warming the end is near posters and are marching with their climate change banners. Gosh, I don't know what to think. I knew that the weak kneed effect of man hadn't pushed the earth into a warming trend, but climate change is hard to argue. In fact, that is my side of the global warming argument, climate does change. 

For millions of years, the earth has gone through some dramatic climate changes. The only effect man made during our evolution was an occasional burst of methane. Climate changes.

We cannot base our economy on a ten or twenty year trend. We cannot even be sure the minuscule recorded temperature difference aren't just reading errors or wrong locations for reading temperatures. Office building roof isn't the most objective location to take the temperature.

Wasn't this change going to cause a bunch of hurricanes? But now we are running below average. There are no normal temperatures, just averages. Every year we set records for both high and low temperatures on specific dates. That shows that within the past 120 years, there are colder than average and warmer than average. Ice Ages last for thousands of years. Warm cycles do too. All without man's intervention. Foolish to think you can predict any weather trend in a track of only a few decades.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You forgot- he's evil, he's the anti-christ, and he's trying to make the US into a third world cesspool for his own amusement.
> 
> It would be kinda funny if people didn't really think it was true.


So you think he's just stupid, not evil?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

haypoint said:


> So, twenty years ago, we had all the data to prove global warming. Several years in the same decade that were record warm. Then we had a few cooler than average years. So, global warming isn't panning out. Now the same crusaders have dropped their Global Warming the end is near posters and are marching with their climate change banners. Gosh, I don't know what to think. I knew that the weak kneed effect of man hadn't pushed the earth into a warming trend, but climate change is hard to argue. In fact, that is my side of the global warming argument, climate does change.
> 
> For millions of years, the earth has gone through some dramatic climate changes. The only effect man made during our evolution was an occasional burst of methane. Climate changes.
> 
> ...


I live at over 4200 ft. and I have found sea shell fossils.
I guess those dinosaurs had SUVs
Either that or someone is lying to us, and considering who is pushing the "climate change" myth, it's highly likely we are indeed being lied to.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Oldshep said:


> During the Bush administration's war on terror, Dick Cheney stated that even if there was a 1% chance of a terror attack, the United States must do everything in it's power to stop it. Many applauded that, and without hesitation, they flung their constitutional liberties out the window and called themselves 'patriotic'. Yet why isn't same logic applied to climate change, which has the potential to kill many more people than any other threat?


Protecting this country from a terror attack is one thing, getting China and India on board to save the globe is quite a bit more. What a bunch of nonsense to cripple our economy further to reduce emissions while China is burning mountains of computers to reclaim the copper and India is cutting up super tankers on the shore of the Indian Ocean and setting the petroleum products afire. Where does Japan's solid waste go?

But if you feel so strongly about it and feel compelled to do something, make a bicycle out of a recycled pallet and stay off my roads.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I live at over 4200 ft. and I have found sea shell fossils.
> I guess those dinosaurs had SUVs
> Either that or someone is lying to us, and considering who is pushing the "climate change" myth, it's highly likely we are indeed being lied to.


Yup. Got that here in Michigan, too. By Michigan, I mean the area formerly known as "That huge inland sea", as the glacier receded due to global climate change that some may speculate was caused by man-make cave fires.gre:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> So you think he's just stupid, not evil?


I don't think Obama is stupid or evil. He's just a politician.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

haypoint said:


> Protecting this country from a terror attack is one thing, getting China and India on board to save the globe is quite a bit more. What a bunch of nonsense to cripple our economy further to reduce emissions while China is burning mountains of computers to reclaim the copper and India is cutting up super tankers on the shore of the Indian Ocean and setting the petroleum products afire. Where does Japan's solid waste go?
> 
> But if you feel so strongly about it and feel compelled to do something, make a bicycle out of a recycled pallet and stay off my roads.


Right. So why should I follow the law while there are organized crime syndicates that don't? Why fight terror when the Russians will only support our enemies? Sorry, but selective defeatism doesn't work as an argument here.

As far as "your roads" go, very soon we're going to limit your roads for the good of the planet. It's coming. It's going to happen so you might as well stop your whining and get used to it. Your grandchildren will thank us later while shaking their heads at their ridiculous grandpa.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

haypoint said:


> Protecting this country from a terror attack is one thing, getting China and India on board to save the globe is quite a bit more. What a bunch of nonsense to cripple our economy further to reduce emissions while China is burning mountains of computers to reclaim the copper and India is cutting up super tankers on the shore of the Indian Ocean and setting the petroleum products afire. Where does Japan's solid waste go?
> 
> But if you feel so strongly about it and feel compelled to do something, make a bicycle out of a recycled pallet and stay off my roads.


Again, you haven't been keeping up with news. Go looking for current news about China and India getting on board to clean up their acts. Here's a hint for you in case you don't know how to look for it, check out the today's news about President Obama's meeting with China's President Xi Jinping.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Oldshep said:


> ....... As far as "your roads" go, very soon we're going to limit your roads for the good of the planet. It's coming. It's going to happen so you might as well stop your whining and get used to it. Your grandchildren will thank us later while shaking their heads at their ridiculous grandpa.


Some people just have a hard time understanding that it has to happen and they need to get used to it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

âThereâs been a debate in Western countries about whether or not China is a market system,â said Qi Ye, the director of the Climate Policy Institute of Tsinghua University in Beijing. âEurope certainly is a market system, so if Europe cannot do an emissions trading system well, how would you expect China to have a successful carbon market?â

Http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/26/world/asia/china-emissions-xi-jinping-limit-cap-and-trade.html



Fennick said:


> Again, you haven't been keeping up with news. Go looking for current news about China and India getting on board to clean up their acts. Here's a hint for you in case you don't know how to look for it, check out the today's news about President Obama's meeting with China's President Xi Jinping.


That wouldn't be the NYT article that included the above evaluation, would it? It is most likely going to be just like Obama's Iran treaty deal. Promises made only to be broken before the ink is dry. Followed by accusations of internal interference when the US complains. Followed by same old, same o I d. By which time Obama's autobiography in praise of himself will be on the NYT's best seller list.

Indeed China is going to have to make some strides in pollution in the major industrial areas because it is now so very bad that China's own people are getting restive. And that, not words to Obama, will effect some change, just enough to make to quiet the Chinese people.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

No, I wasn't looking at NYT (it doesn't support my browser so I can't read their website). I was talking about the meeting that happened yesterday and today which were being discussed on international news that I watched on CTV.

Try this http://newsroom.unfccc.int/ it's the climate change newsroom with press releases from the UNFCCC regarding current press releases and announcements from other countries. See any press releases on today's meeting between the two presidents about a USA-China Joint Statement on Climate Change and about agreements reached preparatory to the Climate Summits that will be happening for the next few weeks.

Try this too, it's about the climate talks presently happening for Climate Week NYC this month in New York. http://www.climateweeknyc.org/


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't think Obama is stupid or evil. He's just a politician.


He's a corrupt politician, for sale, for rent, for real.
He's not a leader, that's for sure, and he's not the god some of his followers seem to think he is.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> He's a corrupt politician, for sale, for rent, for real.
> He's not a leader, that's for sure, and he's not the god some of his followers seem to think he is.


Isn't what you describe valid for most politicians? 

I don't believe Obama is a god, he's just a politician. What I don't understand is how you (collective you) have allowed one man to so completely take over your life. That's just bizarre. He. is. just. a. politician.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> Nope, idiotincharge is definitely Obama
> 
> Also known as Bigot in chief, thief in chief, queef in chief, The Idiot King, and racist hate monger.



What hate and disrespect someone must have for the United States of America to refer to the elected holder of the highest office in the land in such ways.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Isn't what you describe valid for most politicians?
> 
> I don't believe Obama is a god, he's just a politician. What I don't understand is how you (collective you) have allowed one man to so completely take over your life. That's just bizarre. He. is. just. a. politician.


I don't believe how you (Collective you) turn a blind eye to the villain you elected, and how you (Collective you) continue to make excuses for him.
Maybe you (Collective you) are in reality making excuses for yourselves (Collective yourselves) because you (Collective you) realize you (Collective you) made a mistake by falling for the race card?
You (Collective you) elected an unqualified person with no experience, no background, no skills other than talking, and it almost ruined this country.
Now, thanks to you (Collective you) racism is worse than it has been in decades, the economy is crap, violence, riots, mass killings, distrust and division is the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> What hate and disrespect someone must have for the United States of America to refer to the elected holder of the highest office in the land in such ways.


Vision, facts, knowledge, and the freedom to state a truth.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> What hate and disrespect someone must have for the United States of America to refer to the elected holder of the highest office in the land in such ways.


Au contraire mon frÃ¨re
When "the elected holder of the highest office in the land" turns against the people he was sworn to serve, when he tries everything he can to take this country down, it's a little hard to respect him.
I will always respect the office, but the "man" has done nothing to deserve my respect, and only a complete idiot could respect him at all.
Hate?
That's a strong word, but one with which Obama is well acquainted.
He's infused hatred into our society.
He's railed about white privilege, ranted about rich people, income inequality, whined about women (while paying the women who work for him less than the men)
He's lowered our credit rating, turned our allies against us and turned his weak yellow underbelly to the world.
You can respect a corrupt politician who takes orders from the rich white people he pretends to despise if you want, but my respect isn't for sale.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't believe how you (Collective you) turn a blind eye to the villain you elected, and how you (Collective you) continue to make excuses for him.
> Maybe you (Collective you) are in reality making excuses for yourselves (Collective yourselves) because you (Collective you) realize you (Collective you) made a mistake by falling for the race card?
> You (Collective you) elected an unqualified person with no experience, no background, no skills other than talking, and it almost ruined this country.
> Now, thanks to you (Collective you) racism is worse than it has been in decades, the economy is crap, violence, riots, mass killings, distrust and division is the norm rather than the exception.


Sigh. I've never made excuses for Obama. You must have me confused with someone else. 

Race is a non issue with me. I'm not one of those people that indicate it is a definition of that person. 

This is a prime example of what I mentioned in my prior post. Thanks for pointing it out in such a vivid manner.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. I've never made excuses for Obama. You must have me confused with someone else.
> 
> Race is a non issue with me. I'm not one of those people that indicate it is a definition of that person.
> 
> This is a prime example of what I mentioned in my prior post. Thanks for pointing it out in such a vivid manner.


I didn't say "you" make excuses for Obama, I said (Collective you)
Lots of Obama fans do use the race card, even you have to admit that.
If I don't like what Obama's doing, I get called a racist, either directly or indirectly.
Kinda like I get called a Homophobe when I disagree with Gay bullies.
But then when dealing with the left, we've come to expect accusations and hatred.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I didn't say "you" make excuses for Obama, I said (Collective you)
> Lots of Obama fans do use the race card, even you have to admit that.
> If I don't like what Obama's doing, I get called a racist, either directly or indirectly.
> Kinda like I get called a Homophobe when I disagree with Gay bullies.
> *But then when dealing with the left, we've come to expect accusations and hatred*.


Why the wide derogatory generalization? Do you think it helps promote your cause to degrade what you consider the opponent?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why the wide derogatory generalization? Do you think it helps promote your cause to degrade what you consider the opponent?


Opinions vary. All are entitled to state them. Facts sometimes are in their nature derogatory.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

kasilofhome said:


> Opinions vary. All are entitled to state them. Facts sometimes are in their nature derogatory.


Are questions OK?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why the wide derogatory generalization? Do you think it helps promote your cause to degrade what you consider the opponent?


Sorry, it wasn't meant as derogatory, it was the voice of experience.
It's rare to find an Obama fan that's also a nice person
Is that better?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Sorry, it wasn't meant a derogatory, it was the voice of experience.
> It's rare to find an Obama fan that's also a nice person
> Is that better?


Sure. It's not an over generalization of a greatly varied group of people.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are questions OK?


Are answers allowed?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sure. It's not an over generalization of a greatly varied group of people.


Again, speaking from personal experience.
If you want to be insulted, then by all means, step in front of that projectile.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

kasilofhome said:


> Are answers allowed?


Will they be whole words or some secret cryptic code?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Will they be whole words or some secret cryptic code?


Does it matter?


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> What hate and disrespect someone must have for the United States of America to refer to the elected holder of the highest office in the land in such ways.


That addles my brain. Is Obama the US? Is the president above criticism? I have a special place in my heart for the notion that there is any human authority that should be above criticism where it is due. It starts to stink like a tyranny when that is disallowed or frowned upon. 

Some doctors are quacks, some cops are pigs, some presidents are idiots. Don't be in love with authority too much.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> Sorry, it wasn't meant as derogatory, it was the voice of experience.
> It's rare to find an Obama fan that's also a nice person
> Is that better?



Do you suppose that might have to do with your location and the people you generally hang out with ?
To oppose a overwhelming group perhaps you have to not worry about being nice.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> That addles my brain. Is Obama the US? Is the president above criticism? I have a special place in my heart for the notion that there is any human authority that should be above criticism where it is due. It starts to stink like a tyranny when that is disallowed or frowned upon.
> 
> 
> 
> Some doctors are quacks, some cops are pigs, some presidents are idiots. Don't be in love with authority too much.



I agree with this. 
But there are ways to complain about the man in the office without denigrating the office and the country.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Does it matter?


It depends.
With some, they all seem rather cryptic, whether they use entire words or not.

When they just post a few seemingly random letters with no explanation, I have to assume they don't want to be understood


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It depends.
> With some, they all seem rather cryptic, whether they use entire words or not.
> 
> When they just post a few seemingly random letters with no explanation, I have to assume they don't want to be understood


Some of us do the best we can.
No reason to ridicule anybody


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> I agree with this.
> But there are ways to complain about the man in the office without denigrating the office and the country.


I don't equate negative observations about this man with denigrating the country. The country is its people... the government seems to be more or less at odds with the country's best interest.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Fennick said:


> It is Pope Francis and only Pope Francis who has been saying that climate change is the #1 problem that the world is facing now. He has been saying it for months. I happen to agree with him for all the reasons he has given plus many reasons he hasn't mentioned.
> 
> I've noticed that you are a habitual namecaller who resorts to calling people immature, ridiculous names at the drop of a hat, things that one would only reasonably expect to come out of the mouth of a 9 year old child, not an adult. I think it's sad and takes so much away from your credibility that you are calling someone like Pope Francis the Idiotincharge, but I guess you are not Catholic and feel you have no need to show a modicum of respect for him. I sure hope you are not Catholic.
> 
> ...


Not sure what news you watch but its been all over that our one & only Idiotincharge said CC is our #1 problem, said it at the UN, I believe. Thinks its bigger than ISIS.

As far as being a habitual name caller, if you think Hillary is wonderful, fine w/me but many do not, even her own party. She is a proven liar, proven incompetent, corrupt, unethical, as well as the vilest lawyer out there-unless you can find me someone else who shamed a child in court in order to get her guilty rapist off. If that's not bad enuf, she's laughed about it. So, if you can prove she's none of these things, I'll not call her names. But she IS-to me & many others-one of the most disgusting beings on the planet.

As far as our Idiotincharge, he continues to do idiotic things nearly daily. As well as being incompetent; but adding incompetent to that is just too combersome... 
This has nothing to do w/the Pope.

As far as anyone else-you say I do this w/drop of a hat-there are no other folks I have names for.
Oh, except that other inept, buffoon, liar: Biden. I call him LIEden, more apropos.

If I were you, I'd just put me on ignore.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I live at over 4200 ft. and I have found sea shell fossils.
> I guess those dinosaurs had SUVs
> Either that or someone is lying to us, and considering who is pushing the "climate change" myth, it's highly likely we are indeed being lied to.


You're right. And last summer we went to a fossil museum in WY & learned the CO2 levels millions of yrs ago were "HUNDREDS" of times more than now...must've been huge SUVs for those dinos to drive...wait-were they here then?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Woolieface said:


> That addles my brain. Is Obama the US? Is the president above criticism? I have a special place in my heart for the notion that there is any human authority that should be above criticism where it is due. It starts to stink like a tyranny when that is disallowed or frowned upon.
> 
> Some doctors are quacks, some cops are pigs, some presidents are idiots. Don't be in love with authority too much.


Post of the day award.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> I agree with this.
> But there are ways to complain about the man in the office without denigrating the office and the country.


I agree with it too. Obama has sullied the office and the country too by being anti American. I don't think he has ruined us yet but he still has more than a year to go and he is doing harm to America by the day.
I think we can recover though but it will take a very long time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Some of us do the best we can.
> No reason to ridicule anybody


It's reality, not ridicule.

You can read the posts yourself and see if they make any sense to you

It's not like I was calling them names in most every post


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> I don't equate negative observations about this man with denigrating the country. The country is its people... the government seems to be more or less at odds with the country's best interest.



I agree with you.

It's one thing to say president Obama made a mistake. 
It's even barely acceptable to express your feeling he is a idiot. 
But when you try to bully those that don't agree with you by calling him the idiotincharge you have personally insulted the USA , the office of the presidency and yourself.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> It's one thing to say president Obama made a mistake.
> It's even barely acceptable to express your feeling he is a idiot.
> But when you try to bully those that don't agree with you by calling him the idiotincharge you have personally insulted the USA , the office of the presidency and yourself.


I guess I'm not really sure how observations on the president can be bullying others, even if they support him. You'd have to have a lot invested in the man to feel bullied by a negative opinion towards him, and I've never felt that invested in ANY president. 

Again, to me, the USA is not this administration (or any other, past or future), it's not the congress or senate or supreme court...it's Certainly not the CIANSADHSFBI soup of agencies. It's us..the people who make it a nation. 

The only person capable of being an insult to the office of the presidency is the one who holds the office.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's reality, not ridicule.
> 
> You can read the posts yourself and see if they make any sense to you
> 
> It's not like I was calling them names in most every post


Sometimes you just have to say to yourself "They are doing the best they can"
Then cut them some slack


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Sometimes you just have to say to yourself "They are doing the best they can"
> Then cut them some slack


Maybe *everyone* should try that approach.
It was suggested once, and even that thread turned into a free-for-all.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Woolieface said:


> I guess I'm not really sure how observations on the president can be bullying others, even if they support him. You'd have to have a lot invested in the man to feel bullied by a negative opinion towards him, and I've never felt that invested in ANY president.
> 
> Again, to me, the USA is not this administration (or any other, past or future), it's not the congress or senate or supreme court...it's Certainly not the CIANSADHSFBI soup of agencies. It's us..the people who make it a nation.
> 
> The only person capable of being an insult to the office of the presidency is the one who holds the office.


Post of the day award.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Woolieface said:


> I guess I'm not really sure how observations on the president can be bullying others, even if they support him. You'd have to have a lot invested in the man to feel bullied by a negative opinion towards him, and I've never felt that invested in ANY president.
> 
> Again, to me, the USA is not this administration (or any other, past or future), it's not the congress or senate or supreme court...it's Certainly not the CIANSADHSFBI soup of agencies. It's us..the people who make it a nation.
> 
> The only person capable of being an insult to the office of the presidency is the one who holds the office.


 I totally agree with everything you've said here. 
Surprized ? 
The key is exactly how you have said it. You may certainly observe the president is brown. 
No one can object to that. 
You may even point out that he is Brown without it being insulting. 
But if you chose to use the infamous "N" word It's meant as a bullying insult. 

While the only person that can be a insult to the office is the office holder certainly anyone can insult the office. 

The key to both your post and my agreement is to look at exactly what was said. 

I bet you picked those words for exactly that reason.


----------

